# [SOLVED] Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello.

I am working on a clients computer, an HP Dv5000. According to him, the hard drive has been replaced and a new windows xp install has been done. I recently eliminated a virus on it (about 2 months ago), and it was running fine up until now. 

The system seems to work correctly, except it runs extremely slowly (5 minute or longer boot time both safe and normal), downloads from the internet either take decades or dont work at all, and programs like Norton are having trouble initializing. I checked it for Viruses, none, I did a disk check with a few errors found, and a defrag. It seems to run fine on my pc through a usb ata adapter, although it may be a tad slow. When installed in the clients pc, it boots and all, but runs so slowly, and when there is HDD activity shown by the light, you can hear the drive but very intermittenly and not in line with what the light shows. 

I ran seatools on it on my pc through the USB adapter, and it passed all tests. On the clients pc, I did the same, and it passed all tests, like the SMART test and the short generic test, but the Long generic test ran over night and never finished, with a pop up saying it is taking a long time. So that test essentially failed. I ran Prime95 on it for like 2 hours and it seemed to handle that fine.

I am at a complete loss- there seems to be no problem other than a possible bad drive, what do you guys think? Would a system report help out at all?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Windows acting slow can be anything from hard drive going bad to a virus or some other program hoarding system resources 

Can you check the system resource utilization under task manager and see which process if any is going out of control 

Clean boot the machine to kill all programs on start ups even the AV

boot the machine into Safe mode to see the performance 

Run Malwarebytes and Combo Fix on the system and post the logs here


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> Windows acting slow can be anything from hard drive going bad to a virus or some other program hoarding system resources
> 
> *No Viruses found by my computer or on the clients pc itself.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Ok so I ran MWB with nothing found. I can post the report if needed. It took over 7 hours to scan 248,000 files.....way too long. Are there any other tests or HDD tests I should run? Any Ideas?

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

You can try the one from your had drive manufacturer tool here 
Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Do any of the tests you've previously ran, test the memory as it could be a failing RAM problem.

Have you also tried HP's health check HP System Check for Notebook PCs


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Tomken15 said:


> Do any of the tests you've previously ran, test the memory as it could be a failing RAM problem.





loda117 said:


> You can try the one from your had drive manufacturer tool here
> Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


 
Ok I'll run a manufacturer specific HDD test and I think I have some known good RAM in my house somewhere, I'll see if switching it works.

I'll let you guys know.

Will


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Posting at same time re, my post #6 HP's health check HP System Check for Notebook PCs


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Tomken15 said:


> Posting at same time re, my post #6 HP's health check HP System Check for Notebook PCs


 
Ok I can try this....but the system really isnt happy to install/run things, it's really finnicky.

I installed known good RAM and it still is taking 5 plus minutes to boot (no change there, we'll see when it is booted). I'll run P95 and the WD diagnostic tool and report back.

Will


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Ok so it took exactly 1 play through of "Born on The Bayou" and "I heard It Through The Grapvine" to complete booting.....so that is ridiculous!

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

How did the WD diagnostic tools do? 
did you burn them on a Cd and booted the machine with it and then ran the test?


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> How did the WD diagnostic tools do?
> did you burn them on a Cd and booted the machine with it and then ran the test?


 
I am running it through windows....If it is any better I can do it the DOS way. It passed SMART and the short test, but the long test is still running and says it will take 42 hours to complete!!!! It has run for 3 hours and has 3 bars done...

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

42 hours is indicating that there is something wrong with the HDD or Controller 

Is it possible to take the Hard Drive out of the laptop and plug in to a desktop and run the tests?


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> 42 hours is indicating that there is something wrong with the HDD or Controller
> 
> Is it possible to take the Hard Drive out of the laptop and plug in to a desktop and run the tests?


 
Haha Its so wierd it runs any short tests fine, but any test that is long just doesnt run right. It is a little over half way done with "20 Hours" to go! I have had the HDD out and through my SATA/IDE USB adapter on my desktop. I ran seatools on it, and a disk check and defrag. I guess I could install the WD diag tool and try it again. Let me know if I should go that route.

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Why not plug in the drive (iam assuming your drive is SATA) directly to the desktop motherboard and then run the diagnostics because before you go buy a new drive or spend any money it could be the HDD or the SATA controller on the board


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> Why not plug in the drive (iam assuming your drive is SATA) directly to the desktop motherboard and then run the diagnostics because before you go buy a new drive or spend any money it could be the HDD or the SATA controller on the board


 
I wish it was....it is PATA not SATA. IIRC I dont have a 2.5 PATA on my MOBO (DFI Landparty X38 T2R). I can use my USB adapter, but I understand the limitations with this.

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

ahhh ya that would help out a lot. 

so how did that HDD test go is it done or still showing enormous amount of hours left


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> ahhh ya that would help out a lot.
> 
> so how did that HDD test go is it done or still showing enormous amount of hours left


 
Ok the results are in.....After 3 + days of constant testing using the "long" test, the drive passed. This is strange, as the system runs like turd still. One thing I noticed is every once and a while the system makes a clicking sound from where the HDD is....could this be a death click?

Will


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

when HDD is being used you can hear little noises but if its a clear clicking sound then yes it might be going out but i am surprised that if the drive is going bad how come test didn't pick it up but then again they always can miss things 

The only other thing I can suggest, if possible reinstall XP and check the performance


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

One thing that used to be fairly common with XP was that errors reading a drive (frequently because of a damaged CD) would mean that Windows would drop the transfer rate, at worst it would reduce it to PIO - check in Device Manager for the IDE channels properties that they're all set to use DMA, you'll need to reboot and check that they stay 'stuck' on DMA if they have dropped to PIO.


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



loda117 said:


> when HDD is being used you can hear little noises but if its a clear clicking sound then yes it might be going out but i am surprised that if the drive is going bad how come test didn't pick it up but then again they always can miss things
> 
> The only other thing I can suggest, if possible reinstall XP and check the performance


 
Well like I said before, the HDD light shows activity, but there is much less actual activity that can be heard...it's very strange. What does this indicate?

Will


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



satrow said:


> One thing that used to be fairly common with XP was that errors reading a drive (frequently because of a damaged CD) would mean that Windows would drop the transfer rate, at worst it would reduce it to PIO - check in Device Manager for the IDE channels properties that they're all set to use DMA, you'll need to reboot and check that they stay 'stuck' on DMA if they have dropped to PIO.


 

AHHHHh Good Man! It says for the primary IDE Channel that the current transfer mode is....PIO and it says "DMA if available" under transfer mode option. How do I set it to DMA only / DMA?

Will


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Wills74Corvette said:


> AHHHHh Good Man! It says for the primary IDE Channel that the current transfer mode is....PIO and it says "DMA if available" under transfer mode option. How do I set it to DMA only / DMA?
> 
> Will


Go into Device Manager, uninstall Primary and Secondary IDE Channels then reboot. They should come back in as DMA.

Apparently if after more than six DMA transfer timeouts occur then Windows will turn off DMA and use only PIO for that device (so I've read).

I vaguely remember having this DMA problem once myself with the IDE Controller but didn't have any problems like your's.


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Tomken15 said:


> Go into Device Manager, uninstall Primary and Secondary IDE Channels then reboot. They should come back in as DMA.
> 
> Apparently if after more than six DMA transfer timeouts occur then Windows will turn off DMA and use only PIO for that device (so I've read).
> 
> I vaguely remember having this DMA problem once myself with the IDE Controller but didn't have any problems like your's.


 
Ok, I did this and it worked, all back to Ultra DMA now. The system seems to be running great, I'm just doing a few things on it to wrap it up.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

Will


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Wills74Corvette said:


> Ok, I did this and it worked, all back to Ultra DMA now. The system seems to be running great, I'm just doing a few things on it to wrap it up.
> 
> I'll let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Will


Well, if it aint broke.... Don't try to fix it ! :grin:


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



Tomken15 said:


> Well, if it aint broke.... Don't try to fix it ! :grin:


 
Dont worry, I just did the usual tune up stuff, no in depth digging. It is running good now.

Thanks for all of the help....I would have never found that problem out on my own!

Will


----------



## labradorcharlie (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Joined this forum just so I could thank Mr Satrow & others for this thread. Had almost the exact same problem. Spent a month testing & scanning, searching the net, and pulling hair out. Thank You! This thread should be a sticky, imo.

This forum is now my 1st stop when I run into a problem.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*

Welcome to TSF Charlie,

Thanks for signing up to say thanks, that's very good of you!

Hope to see you around the forum again :thumb:


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



satrow said:


> Welcome to TSF Charlie,
> 
> Thanks for signing up to say thanks, that's very good of you!
> 
> Hope to see you around the forum again :thumb:


This! ^

Nice one Charlie!


----------



## Wills74Corvette (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows XP system runs extremely slow - HDD Problem?*



labradorcharlie said:


> Joined this forum just so I could thank Mr Satrow & others for this thread. Had almost the exact same problem. Spent a month testing & scanning, searching the net, and pulling hair out. Thank You! This thread should be a sticky, imo.
> 
> This forum is now my 1st stop when I run into a problem.


 
Good stuff, I'm glad this thread was a help. This issue was a new one for me, and this forum is invaluable for helping solve problems like this.

Will


----------

